# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  tiling sloped shower floor

## breakerboy2000

Hello, I intend to redo my bathroom, with a walk in shower with 1500mm linear drain. 
some tiling concerns i have, when laying the bottom wall row over the sloped base -(this is a product called pro finish floor wedge rebated into concrete 37mm) 
the tiles will have to be cut at an angle on one edge to match the 1:60 fall of the base - this will make that edge slighty longer than the other 3.. 
now, there adjascant floor tiles are also layed with this 1:60 fall- making there level distance a little shorter.. 
will these two changes be noticable in the floor to wall grout lines? as I am wanting them to line up - note, will be using around 400 x 400 porc tiles      
another question, if you have a look on the other side of the sloped base, where it meets the level floor, 
there will be a small lip - what would be the best way to disguise this for tiling? 
will mortar work as shown? if so, at what angle should this be done at to hide it as much as possible once tiled.   
and at a different angle:   
I appreciate any replies! thank you

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi Breakerboy2000, 
First up, you do not put grout between the floor tiles and the wall, this area is filled with a sealant so there is some scope for movement, best practice is to lay the wall tiles first leaving the bottom row out, then tile the base and seal the exposed edge between floor tile wall with a sealant before grouting.
Then cut the bottom row of tiles to match the slope in the floor leaving a small (say 4 mm) gap between the wall and floor tile. Then do the grouting. 
You should be able to avoid the small step and the level change by adding / removing a little amount of the tile glue thickness. 
Last point: You must install water stop angle at the normal floor level on the non wall sides of the shower, the top of the angle after sticking it down with a bead or sealant and waterproofing it can be just below the top of the finished tile and grouted over for a neat finish. 
This angle prevents water travelling out of the shower and under the tiles to the rest of the room and possibly tout vanity unit or door frame. 
You also need to fit another water stop in the doorway to prevent water getting out of the wet room into the rest of the house. 
This is all part of the Australian Standards by the way. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for your reply, 
this is true, I mean will the grout lines of the wall and floor tiles line up as I will not be staggering them, even with the tile skirt around the b/room, 
with the small step - I was thinking about what you said but was wasnt sure if it would be better to first put a mortar bed in as pictured, I wont be able to play to much with different thincknesses of adhesive, being 400x400 tiles lippage may be an issue? - the lowest part of the edge would be 22mm 
Im thinking if I cannot pull what you suggested, with or without the mortar bed, i may just have to cut the tiles with that triangle shape, but then it will be very noticable of different heights and sloping. 
with the water stop.. I read somewhere if the shower area was 1500mm you didnt need a stop? i will  be having sloping the whole way along the 1500 drain, and there will be a 900mm wide glass panel on the other side. 
I will try get a sketchup image of the proposed bathroom and maybe you can let me know if it would be upto aus standards,  cheers oldsaltoz, your a big help.

----------


## breakerboy2000

Ive attached both the current bathroom, and the proposed - we intend to remove the separate toilet room wall - and put a door through to the main bedroom, creating both an ensuit and shared bathroom with two doors. we are still working on tile layout so it is unfinished. 
Current-     
Proposed -

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> thanks for your reply, 
> this is true, I mean will the grout lines of the wall and floor tiles line up as I will not be staggering them, even with the tile skirt around the b/room, 
> with the small step - I was thinking about what you said but was wasnt sure if it would be better to first put a mortar bed in as pictured, I wont be able to play to much with different thincknesses of adhesive, being 400x400 tiles lippage may be an issue? - the lowest part of the edge would be 22mm 
> Im thinking if I cannot pull what you suggested, with or without the mortar bed, i may just have to cut the tiles with that triangle shape, but then it will be very noticable of different heights and sloping.  If by triangle shape you mean the tiles would be cut at 45 degrees, this is is pretty standard practice and actually improves the drainage properties. 
> with the water stop.. I read somewhere if the shower area was 1500mm you didnt need a stop? i will  be having sloping the whole way along the 1500 drain, and there will be a 900mm wide glass panel on the other side.  Well it was not in any of the waterproofing standards. Also consider what will happen to the water that runs that runs down the glass right at the edge of the fall....
> The water is to there to ensure it's directed toward the fall and the shower waste, not the bathroom floor and beyond. 
> I will try get a sketchup image of the proposed bathroom and maybe you can let me know if it would be upto aus standards,  cheers oldsaltoz, your a big help.

  Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

"For the unenclosed, the area extends to an arc 1500 mm across the floor
from the vertical projection from the wall outlet of the shower rose as shown in " *Figure 1*. 
referenced from- http://www.infotile.com/pdfFile/advi...7201031029.pdf 
wouldnt that mean there wouldnt be a need for any enclosure, or waterstop 1500mm for more? (I would be putting a membrane on the whole floor as well) 
cheers

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> "For the unenclosed, the area extends to an arc 1500 mm across the floor
> from the vertical projection from the wall outlet of the shower rose as shown in " *Figure 1*. 
> referenced from- http://www.infotile.com/pdfFile/advi...7201031029.pdf 
> wouldnt that mean there wouldnt be a need for any enclosure, or waterstop 1500mm for more? (I would be putting a membrane on the whole floor as well) 
> cheers

  No, This refers to open enclosures, showers with no screen at the entrance (no door) shower enclosures without a door and is aimed at getting the  water that falls outside the waterstops to the waste area in the floor. 
All showers must have waterstops. 
Walk in showers often have a concealed waterstop angle that is set just below the top of of the tile finish and hidden with a thin layer of grout. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

I have read on the bsa website that the unenclosed, hobless showers need to have a water stop.  Bathroom Ideas Archives - Prominade Bathroom Renovations Brisbane the shower with the green tile is somthing what I am going for,  
single glass panel, but I cant see any water stop in the picture? 
Im still not sure if i need one because I see photos of cirbless showers and none have them, 
if, i do infact need one, could I possibly incorporate the edge I will have as a water stop? 
thanks

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> I have read on the bsa website that the unenclosed, hobless showers need to have a water stop.  Bathroom Ideas Archives - Prominade Bathroom Renovations Brisbane the shower with the green tile is something what I am going for,  
> single glass panel, but I cant see any water stop in the picture? 
> Im still not sure if i need one because I see photos of cirbless showers and none have them, 
> if, i do in fact need one, could I possibly incorporate the edge I will have as a water stop? 
> thanks

  Have a closer look at the green shower in your link. Look closer at the bottom corner of the screen, you will see an extra cut in the tiles. 
This cut contains the waterstop angle with a little grout covering it. 
 Not a very neat job, the screen should have been located on the tile join and a water stop installed ther, avoiding the need for the extra cuts.  
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

ah yes, i understand the waterstop now, I was picturing some big stainless angle that you have to step over, 
I was also reading a good article about walk in showers and aus codes, it said the 1500mm was the splash radius for showers without  walls, and that a water stop should be placed just beyond this distance. so how high does the stop have to be? about 5mm?  I'm thinking maybe i would just rebate the pre slope into the concrete a few mils deeper, then once its tiled/waterpoofed, there will be a lip in the edge between the tiles.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> ah yes, i understand the waterstop now, I was picturing some big stainless angle that you have to step over, 
> I was also reading a good article about walk in showers and aus codes, it said the 1500mm was the splash radius for showers without  walls, (or doors) and that a water stop should be placed just beyond this distance. (In most cases this ends up in the doorway )so how high does the stop have to be? about 5mm?  I'm thinking maybe i would just rebate the pre slope into the concrete a few mils deeper, then once its tiled/waterpoofed, there will be a lip in the edge between the tiles.

  If you want to hide the waterstop with a bit of grout, that's fine. But try to keep it as high as you can, at least half way up the edge of the tile or it may not work at all. 
Don't forget to add another waterstop in the dooway to the room. 
Good Luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for replying, Ok so the water stop doesnt need to be 5mm above tile, that is only for showers with doors and the rails will conceal this type of stop,? 
this waterstop your talking about is below the finished tile height? I dont understand how its stopping water then?
is it ment to stop the water that is seeping underneath the tiles?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> thanks for replying, Ok so the water stop doesnt need to be 5mm above tile, that is only for showers with doors and the rails will conceal this type of stop,? 
> this waterstop your talking about is below the finished tile height? I dont understand how its stopping water then?
> is it meant to stop the water that is seeping underneath the tiles?

  
 Yes, it prevents water under the tiles inside the shower from escaping to the rest of the room, the other waterstop in the doorway prevents it getting out of the room. 
Good luck.

----------

